# Wanted birmingham rollers



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello I am hoping to find a few rollers...only proven spinners
There is no hurry ... If you have or know someone who can help please let me know... Thank you


----------



## billmj10 (Jul 26, 2013)

yes i am the same need a pair rollers my self i am down in Cornwall if anybody has some down here


----------

